# KATOWICE | Atal Olimpijska | 129m | 419ft | 38 fl | U/C



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

Katowice Olimpijska

Function: residental.
Website: Atal Olimpijska
Link to local thread.

Tower B 129m(128,66 m)/38fl + two buildings A & C ~62m/18fl.

First phase: A & B
Second phase: C

Started: 03.12.2021
Planned completion: 31.12.2026

Visualisations:


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

11.06.2022:
by @MartinSQ



MartinSQ said:


> Zdzisie; na dzień 11 czerwca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WhiskeySix said:


> Pojawił się trzeci żuraw.
> EDIT.
> foto:


----------



## Lahcim nitup (Feb 22, 2015)

Nowe osiedle wieżowców mieszkaniowych w Katowicach. Najwyższy będzie miał 38 kondygnacji


Nowe osiedle, Atal Olimpijska, powstaje przy Strefie Kultury w Katowicach. Ujawniono, że będzie to kompleks 3 wieżowców mieszkaniowych. Najwyższy z nich ma mieć 38 kondygnacji (36 mieszkalnych i 2 techniczne). Będzie to najwyższy (pod względem położenia nad poziomem morza) budynek nie tylko w…




www.24kato.pl


----------



## jackwis (Mar 27, 2020)

Holy shit, that looks like new developments taken straight out of Russia, such a low quality design... C'mon Poland, you can do much better than this. I bet it will be outdated very soon. I recently complimented Katovice in the international thread for the cool boxy tower but this....


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hmm, I actually quite like this design.


----------



## baczek333 (Aug 12, 2012)

jackwis said:


> Holy shit, that looks like new developments taken straight out of Russia, such a low quality design... C'mon Poland, you can do much better than this. I bet it will be outdated very soon. I recently complimented Katovice in the international thread for the cool boxy tower but this....


Sadly lately with the growing demand for housing for investment this cheap "eastern" style became more common here. I'd hazard a guess that we had better architecture like 7-8 years ago (when we were nominally poorer and demand for houses was lower) than now. Of course in other countries such issues are solved by imposing rigid zoning laws but in Poland urban planning basically doesn't exist so we are at the mercy of real estate developers - if they know they will sell their buildings disregarding their look and quality, they will go for the cheapest solution.


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

The design is not low quality people should have new pairs of eyes.


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

9.07.2022.

Building A:








Tower B:
















Building C:


----------



## inner-city (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## inner-city (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## inner-city (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

Tower B: +2
Building A: -1
Building C: -

9.10.2022:


----------



## inner-city (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

29.11.2022.

Tower B +6



























> In our high-rise building in Katowice, we have planned to *build three floors per month.* The symbolic topping out should therefore appear around September next year - says Angelika Kliś, member of the board of ATAL.











ATAL Olimpijska pnie się w górę - Silesion.PL


W ramach inwestycji ATAL, ogólnopolskiego dewelopera, przy ul. Olimpijskiej w Katowicach powstaje najwyższy budynek mieszkalny...




silesion.pl


----------



## WhiskeySix (Mar 29, 2009)

25.12.2022.

Tower B: +7
Building A: 0
Building C: -


----------

